# Bottomless Pit revamped by JW



## Just Whisper

I built a bottomless pit several years ago based on some of the tutorials on MonsterList. But I never liked how incredibly heavy it was or the fact that when I picked it up the bottom would fall off. It eventually decayed and needed replaced so this is my modified version.

These are the basic steps I used to make it. I am not giving detailed instructions. This is pretty easy to figure out. Mine was based on a 24 X 24 inch piece of glass which I already had.

First I cut out four walls all the same size, each one a little over 24" wide to accommodate my glass. Then I added 1x2s to the bottom of all four, and the sides of 2 of them. I left a gap at the bottom for the glass to slide into.

















Then I cut styrofoam that would fit into each panel. At this point you can assemble 3 walls. Leave the fourth off for now.


----------



## Just Whisper

I drew out where I wanted my lights to go, sprayed some great stuff on it to make it look more rocky, or fungusy, and then used a dremel to make a track for the lights to sit in.


----------



## Just Whisper

I took a blowtorch and melted the styrofoam enough to get rid of that smooth cardboard look. It is hard to tell any difference in the pics other than it is now brown, but in person you can see the depth of the burns. Then I painted it all red. I will add more colors when I am done.










Then I put some Great Stuff foam in some areas of the light track and laid the lights into the track. As I pushed them down some of the foam oozed out around the edge filling in some of the gaps and helping to hold the lights in place. Then I went back and added some more Great Stuff foam in a few areas to break up the solid line of lights.










More to come next Tues. I am waiting for another set of lights.


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks so much for this tutorial JW. I've been wanting to do a bottomless pit eventually and this will be very helpful. The only problem I have with this thread is that I can't hit the LIKE button because I don't see one????


----------



## Just Whisper

You are welcome Joisey, and I don't see a like button on any threads. I thought there use to be one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(slight detour from the topic)

Zombie has been making some adjustments to see if he can resolve the glitchy issues we've been having here lately. The Like button may have been temporarily disabled.

(we now return to the thread)

Bottomless pits are such a cool effect. Looking forward to seeing how this turns out, JW!


----------



## Joiseygal

Well I like it!


----------



## Just Whisper

I finally got my lights and some time to work on this.

After you have installed all your lights go back and cover them with a thin coating of great stuff. I discovered this will give it a much nicer and more subtle effect when they are turned on.


Finish painting your foam. Let me give you a really important painting tip. As you can see from my finished effect photo, no one can see what color you paint the inside. As you can almost see, I wasted a LOT of time putting a nice paint job on mine. Just go ahead and paint the inside red or brown. Since I used orange rope lights I put a light coat of orange spray paint on the foam covering my lights so the color would be enhanced.

Next, slide the mirror piece into the bottom slot on your box. Then you can put your fourth wall on. Have fun with this step. It is not that easy. Be patient and if you can get help, do. I don't have pics of this step as I could not put the glass in, cuss, throw stuff, AND take pics all at the same time.

After your wall is screwed in place I suggest laying your box on it's side and taking an air compressor and blowing any junk out of it. Any trash inside can ruin the effect.

Add some Great stuff to the outside if you want. Then paint it when it is dry.


After you are done with that you can set your top mirror in place. It should just set right on top of the foam and corner supports as you can see in the pic above. I used a regular piece of mirror for the bottom. But for the top piece I used plexiglass with one way mirror tint installed. Given a choice, I would recommend plexiglass for both pieces for two reasons. 1) Glass or mirror is VERY heavy and 2) they are very breakable. The mirrored film works great.


----------



## Just Whisper

And here is what it looks like at night:


----------



## Scottzilla

Woah, that's trippy. I like it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's like a portal to Hell - nice job!


----------



## Aquayne

This is the best version I have ever seen of this effect.

Great Job!!!!


----------



## Just Whisper

Thanks guys. Aquayne, what a very nice thing to say. It made me happy.


----------



## SPOOKY J

This looks great. I agree with Aquayne, my favorite version too.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Yeah that is the coolest I have seen as well. Man you will have people copy that one for sure great job and creativity.


----------



## Daphne

I have no idea where I'd put this but I must build one. Thanks for sharing how you did it!


----------



## waldiddy

I agree ... this is truly excellent. Got a few questions ...

1) where do you get this mirror film? an auto supply store? how hard is it to apply?

2) is this something sturdy enough that you could tilt on its side? 

3) about how much time should you allow to build this prop? an entire weekend? with help, it looks like maybe a day. it would be awesome to have enough time to include this prop in my haunt this year


----------



## Daphne

I'd think you could tilt it as long as it is stable enough to support itself, I'd need it tilted also. Wonder if I could use a heavy-duty round garbage can on a 45 degree angle...

Is the mirror only on the bottom piece of plexi or both top and bottom pieces? It seems like the top couldn't be mirrored or you couldn't see through it. I am probably just not thinking but what purpose does the top plexi serve? I get the mirror on bottom reflects and looks bottomless. Actually I don't get that either, it seems like the foam would have to angle in where the square at the bottom is substantially smaller than the top or you would see your reflection looking in. I love the way you made this but it just hit me that I don't get it.

I'd think you would need a couple days for the Great Stuff to cure waldiddy.


----------



## Just Whisper

Hey everyone, thank you so much for the encouragement and compliments. It really makes me feel great.

Waldiddy:
1) I got my mirror film at Home Depot for $25 a roll. I change my film each year to make sure there are no scratches or lines for a nice clean effect. A roll lasts through 3-4 changes. It is not hard to apply. Follow the directions exactly as on the product and it will be easy enough. Use the spray recommended, liberally. The mirror film is only applied to one side of the plexiglass or glass. You could use this on the bottom as well, as long as you have the mirror side facing up. I used a real mirror because I happened to have one.

2) Yes, it is sturdy enough to tilt on it's side. That is how mine will be displayed. Here is a picture of one I built in 2006. It is tilted on it's side and rests in a pile of hay. You can tilt it sharper if you want.









3) It took me about 2 days to build this. The Great Stuff foam actually dries pretty firm in a couple hours, you can touch it or paint it even sooner.

Daphne: The mirror on the top is a one way mirror. You can see through one side but not the other. These are often mistakenly called 2 way mirrors which would indicate that you could see through both sides. That is called glass . The one way mirror is installed with the mirrored side facing down. The regular mirror in the bottom of the pit is installed facing up. When it is dark outside and the light is on in the pit it allows you to see through the top one way mirror down into the pit. The bottom mirror reflects everything it sees back into itself, including the one way mirror. That is kind of a confusing explanation, huh? Sorry I am not better at explaining things. Hope this helps.

Thanks again for the nice comments and questions.


----------



## waldiddy

And, it's built so that it narrows? The bottom of the box is smaller than the top?


----------



## Daphne

That was a terrific explanation. I forgot that you could see through the mirror film. I really like how you set it up, that is how I'd do it in my cemetery as well.

Of course the problem I have now is I had an agreement with my husband not to start any new projects for my display this year (still have several to finish from last year) and Home Depot is between my house and my daughter's school so where in the world do I hide the mirror film and 3 packs of red rope lights I "accidentally" bought this morning....

Thanks again!


----------



## Just Whisper

LOL Daphne, You kill me. That is hilarious. Hmmmm, hide them in the bag with the new set of screw drivers you just knew he would love. hehehe.

Waldiddy, No, the box does not get more narrow. It is equal on all sides. The effect is created by mirrors. The mirrors just keep reflecting themselves so they seem to go on forever. If possible, get a mirror and hold it in front of another mirror. Size doesn't matter (not here anyway). As you look into the mirror you will see the other mirror repeatedly reflected back so it looks like dozens of mirrors. Same principle here.


----------



## debbie5

You are assuming that I can SEE MYSELF in a mirror.....(sharpening fangs).


----------



## Daphne

Hey Just Whisper, I found a solution to make my husband forget about the stuff and the new prop. I had to upgrade ALL my lighting for the display, when he saw the confirmation email with the amount, he forgot all about the stuff for the bottomless pit even with it scattered all over the great room with the naked witch. I still can't figure out how he made his face actually make that expression. In retrospect, I probably shouldn't have asked how he did it....

I just hope he doesn't come up with a way to stuff me in the pit he, he....

And for anyone else who is using a plastic garbage can for the pit, do NOT use duct tape to hold the rope lights in even as a temporary thing. Not saying I did it but... Even if you use tons of it, it is like gooey snakes everywhere especially after you turn the lights on for a bit! Drill holes in the sides and use cable ties, it works like a dream.


----------



## Just Whisper

Good advice Daphne, I am glad you didn't actually try that tape thing first. LOL I wish you had gotten pics of the hubby's new expression. Maybe we could have fashioned a prop after it. hehehe


----------



## Daphne

Yeah, good thing on the tape! 

Oh yeah, asking him to hold on just a sec while I grab a camera and capture this moment of our lives would have gone over significantly better he, he! 

Speaking of memorable moments... What moron makes a roll of 2 way reflective film and doesn't put anything on the OUTSIDE of the box that you need some Application Solution and you only find out AFTER you have made 3 more trips to HD/Lowes for other things, get home, open the box and have to unroll half the roll to find the directions? I looked all over the box when I bought it and nothing indicates you need anything. I did realize I needed a squeegee so I went to Lowes today to get that, not realizing that now I have to go back AGAIN to get the solution that I should NOT thin with water. This stuff better not be water. It also says not to use it on plexi or that type of thing. Sure glad I bought acrylic ha, ha!!! 

We won't discuss the last minute styrofoam fixes that required me to repaint some stuff in the bottom and I sure am glad I didn't spill black paint on the mask and hand in the bottom THREE times.

Oh, and I just found out that it sure is a good thing that I didn't forget to take my wedding ring off and end up with a big glob of DRIED hot glue on it and the band... 

Ok, I'm better now. International coffee anyone?


----------



## Just Whisper

Wow, Daphne. You are just a fountain of informative what not to do's. Good thing you thought everything through so we could all operate more safely. 

The first time I bought mirrored film (around 2005 or 06) it came with the solution, a small utility knife and the squeegee. So I went and bought some for this project and assumed it came with. Glad I stopped to read the box. I noticed it didn't say it on the box. Darn, you pay$25 for something it should come with all that. That solution is costly. I used mine on plexiglass and it works great. Except a few years ago I got a dried stain on the glass and now the plastic doesn't want to stick there and makes a crease. It is not real noticeable during display so no worry here.


----------



## Lunatic

I've said it before and I'll say it again... that is a great effect!


----------



## Daphne

Just Whisper, did you have any issues with other lights reflecting off the top piece of plexi? Other than a stand and sound effect to trigger the strobe for the guy in the bottom, mine is almost done so I took it outside last night to check it out. Due to 2 street lights and a neighbor's light they always leave on, I couldn't place it anywhere that light didn't reflect off the top or allow you to see your own reflection. Either of them wrecked the effect.

I'm curious if building a tunnel or shroud of some sort to limit light from the sides would help. I was thinking of making a cylinder (both ends open) out of chicken wire and covering it in black mylar or a black garbage bag (spray painted in flat black to kill the shine). It would slide over the top of the can. That way you would look through it as opposed to just looking in the garbage can. 

My plexi is within a few inches of the top of the can. This problem never ever occurred to me. I was worried it would be too bright out there but the reflection issue never crossed my mind.. UGG.

Just when you see the light at the end of the tunnel and think you are going to make it.... You hear the whistle on the train blow.


----------



## ghoulieghoul

Now that's pretty cool! Looks like a bottomless pit to hell!!


----------



## mroct31

Lunatic said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again... that is a great effect!


Every year it's one of the most requested props I have when I'm doing set up! You know as people walk by and ask, "you going to be putting out that pit this year, my "kids" just love it?" Don't get me wrong I like it but I'm always amazed how many people just love it and it's always one of the most popular props viewed.


----------



## Mcnab

Simply fantastic!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Awesome! That's a great effect. A passage straight to hell! It looks fantastic!


----------



## mommakp831

Oh beautiful beautiful its like going down to HELL  I love your creativeness! Good job!


----------



## Just Whisper

And again this year it was a very popular prop. The kids and adults both love trying to figure it out. They guess mirrors but not sure how they work. Some kids think it is really a long tunnel. Thanks for the great comments.


----------



## Just Whisper

*I just found out this has been added to HauntProject.com...I can't think of a much greater compliment. Thank you. I hope everyone finds this very helpful and fun.*


----------



## Moxlonibus

This is crazy. So simple, so cool.


----------



## Just Whisper

Hey Daphne, I never answered your question...sorry. And the answer is NO. It is very dark in my neighborhood, so I have no problems with lights ruining my effect. Sometimes you can see your own reflection in the top but that has never ruined the effect for anyone or diminished it's coolness with the kids. Since I let my ToTs get right up to it they touch it anyway, so they know there is glass on the top. They are still amazed at the effect. But if the outside light is overpowering the inside light your effect will be ruined. Let us know if your ideas worked in case anyone else has that problem.


----------



## debbie5

has anyone ever done this with a sonotube, to look like a throat?


----------



## Daphne

Just Whisper. Not a problem at all. 

I did build a form from chicken wire and black plastic to help shield the sides along with a hula hoop at the end of that with plastic draped to hide everything. It didn't help. People still thought it was cool and when the soundtrack of Vincent Price laughing came on and the strobe illuminated the mask, they loved it. Unfortunately, I still have no idea, other than putting the pit inside a tent or something how to eliminate the light pollution. The neighbor was kind enough to kill their light for a couple nights leading up to Halloween but the street lights wrecked it anyway. Still looking for a solution unfortunately.


----------



## Just Whisper

Daphne, The tent sounds like a great idea. I had mine at the end of the hallway of my inflatable haunted house one year. It looked great and also made it so the kids HAD to walk past it so it didn't get overlooked. I hope you can find a solution to the light problem. 

Debbie, I don't know what a sonotube is, but I have never seen the design you described. Sounds like it may be a pretty unique approach.


----------



## niblique71

Just Whisper said:


> Debbie, I don't know what a sonotube is, but I have never seen the design you described. Sounds like it may be a pretty unique approach.


A sonotube is a stiff cardboard tube use to form deck and outdoor light pole footers (and other applications using concrete). Their sizes range from 6" up to 24" (or more). With some weatherproofing they could be easily adapted to a bottemless pit.


----------



## Daphne

I'd never heard of a sonotube either. Apparently it is a hollow cylindrical concrete form. Think giant piece of PVC that is made of a rigid cardboard type material if I understand it correctly. I tried something along those lines (chicken wire tunnel wrapped in black plastic the diameter of the pit and stuck on the end of it so the pit would be shielded on the sides). Didn't work in my situation unfortunately.

That would be wild looking down the "throat" of something and the pit is in there.


----------



## Daphne

niblique71 said:


> A sonotube is a stiff cardboard tube use to form deck and outdoor light pole footers (and other applications using concrete). Their sizes range from 6" up to 24" (or more). With some weatherproofing they could be easily adapted to a bottemless pit.


Sorry, should have refreshed before I replied.


----------



## debbie5

"Still looking for a solution unfortunately. "

Sling shot and a marble should take care of that pesky street light.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Debbie5, 

I didn't use a sonotube for mine but I used PVC pipe instead, not the kind you find at lowes, but 30" inside diameter underground pipe for culverts. 

Mine has a single pane of mirror on the bottom and a two way mirror on top, actual glass. The mirror sits down about 3 inches in the tube on the first ring and I topped it with stretched steel to keep hands off of it. 

I had not thought about doing a throat idea. I actually made mine look like a mine shaft. 2 bulbs, one on each side light it up and I built a ladder that relects to look like it goes all the way down evenly. 

I will have to see if I have a pic that is anything decent. 

Sonotube could work but you would need to protect it well to ensure it doesn't get messed up to moisture. You may want to varnish it like stolloweens creations.


----------



## austenandrews

We used sonotubes for the structure of a monster mud tree last year. The tree has sat in our backyard ever since, under the eaves but not much shielded from the weather. The tubes appear to be holding up fine. They've got some kind of waxy coating over the cardboard. I'd seal them with something stronger before I left them in the direct weather, though.


----------



## Daphne

debbie5 said:


> "Still looking for a solution unfortunately. "
> 
> Sling shot and a marble should take care of that pesky street light.


I'm not saying that maybe my neighbor attempted to have a black, plastic bag accidentally cover one of them but couldn't get high enough to accidentally put it on. Nor that my husband wanted to accidentally have a box land on ours but again, we needed a bucket truck.


----------



## austenandrews

I thought about putting a rectangular bottomless pit under my boardwalk bridge last year, so it looks like you're crossing a chasm. But I didn't think it would survive contact with the real world. In ten seconds or less, someone would try to spit down the chasm. Though if you had a sturdy enough surface for a "glass floor," the effect could be very disconcerting.


----------



## Haunted Spider

This is where stretched steel comes in. You can see through it but you can't touch it. We used stretched steel in a haunt I helped with over one of the spinning vortex tunnels. You can look down through the steel it is sturdy enough to support anyones weight. Just a thought


----------



## austenandrews

Interesting idea. It's not cheap, but it would absolutely be secure.


----------



## Daphne

Spiderclimber said:


> This is where stretched steel comes in. You can see through it but you can't touch it. We used stretched steel in a haunt I helped with over one of the spinning vortex tunnels. You can look down through the steel it is sturdy enough to support anyones weight. Just a thought


This made me think of another application since I have to do something major anyway... In the bottom of mine, I have a mask and a hand reaching towards you. A strobe lights that up when Vincent Price laughs. What if you had it where the pit was on the side or end of the hallway (or in some enclosure) but instead of just the pit, you had multiple hands reaching out and a strobe stayed on lighting them. You could have the arms rigged up with a motor where they appeared to retract/extend towards you?

And I wonder why I am always in the dog house....


----------



## divinedragon7

wonderful, always wanted to try my hand at this, think i'll use your how to


----------



## BobbyA

Just whisper, Thanks for posting the bottomless pit. 
FYI they are called 2 way mirrors because depending on which side the light is on you can see through either side. Normal (1 way) mirrors will not do this, either the mirror metal coating is too thick, and or they paint one side to protect the coating and keep light from passing through from the other direction. Trivia for the day.


----------

